# Not a story - but soon....



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't see anywhere else so apologies if it's in the wrong place. 

I want to give writing a go and have started on something but motivation is an obstacle I struggle to over come. A thread in another section gave me an idea I would like to try, so here goes.

For those of you who have seen the thread, or indeed read the books, you will know what the Fighting Fantasy books are. For those that don't, the basic concept is you choose in what direction the story goes. Example, Do you want to go down the left path - go to page 3. Do you want to go down the right path - go to page 4. and so on. 

Now I would like to try something similar. I will write part of the story and then post options for where YOU think the story should go next. After posting what I have written I will post a poll with options you can select and the most votes gets that story line, and so on. 

I think that will help keep me motivated and focus my attention on timelines. I am planning to post every two weeks. A week to gather results, a week to write the next installment. 

Is this a worthy task? or should I just not bother? 
Vote now, lines close at Midnight on Sunday 26th. Calls cost 50p a minute. Please don't vote if you are reading a repeat as your vote won't count but you may still be charged....


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I loved the Fighting Fantasy books as a kid a.k.a a few years ago and think it would be a nice idea to try it on Heresy.

In my opinion I think this would fit better in Roleplaying Threads but either way I would gladly help you out with this.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone who writes needed to start somewhere, so I say get stuck in.

Even writers with many stories under their belt sometimes hit that moment when they just cannot be bothered; having someone else waiting for you is a great way to get over it.



Romero's Own said:


> In my opinion I think this would fit better in Roleplaying Threads....


Depends on how focused it is on the writing and how much on the decisions. If you simply want a motivator to write something every fortnight then either would work.

The advantage of putting it in OW is that the many of the immediate audience will be people who write themselves so are more likely to give advice on writing if you want it.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

sound idea but have you got any other info to give us for example:
.setting=40k,fantasy,original,star wars,playboy mansion.
.story=epic tale of heroes,band of misfits,journal etc.
.freedom!!!!=will it be multiple choice or we actually say what we want to happen.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha playboy-mansion, that's a story I want to read, especially about the bunnies. Some background would be nice, and also another wording of the alternatives. They sounds like I either adore you or consider you literally Hitler. Would be nice to chose something inbetween, because I'm as of now neutral to you, and I take cases on one case basis, if one is good, then your next story can be less good and so on. 

I have seen this idea a few times in Donald Duck. There they used the idea, unfortunately nobody agrees with me on the ideas as the kids all voted for stupid Count Unseen instead of interesting Elektra. It can be interesting if the alternatives are right.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

The choices will be predetermined to begin with and there be several or just two each fortnight. 

It will be a 40k setting, mainly about the Imperial Army, separate from the main horus story line, after all, it was a galaxy in flames, not just the places the space marines went, but Space Marines may show up in small numbers. Cant give you more than that really as the idea is the story evolves around the choices you guys decide on, but i have to control those choices so we don't get a band of cross dressing renegades killing demons in the warp with nerf guns and one direction songs.

They will also vary from very generlised options, allowing me more scope to direct the story to more specific options where you'll get exactly what you asked for. 

I got about 1500 words written at the moment and I want to double that. Hoping to get the first part up by the end of the week.


----------

